# Lysander Librarian conversion complete.



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wraith suggested that I post this here to help get some more feed back (Sorry to those who already saw this in my project log)

Here is the finished Librarian that I have been working on. I entered him in our local painting contest (@ GW) and he came in second to..., who else, Wraith. Oh well, I guess I'll always be the bride maid.

On his gaming base:










On his display base:


















...And just the display base:


















C&C always welcome.

Here's a link to his posting on "CoolMini"
http://www.coolminiornot.com/186088


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i love it, but i thought it was going to be a lava base ;-(. i cant criticize anything about the painting or the modeling apart from the skate boarding storm shield


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks totally awesome. Very nice metallics, it almost looks like NMM but without that over the top look to it. Shading and lighting effects look good, especially on the flame blast and hands. Only negative comment I have is the display base. Its not that its not well designed or painted, but it doesn't seem to fit the model in my opinion. It seems more of a fantasy than 40k setting and looks too static and peaceful for a charging librarian using a flamer.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice model. I wish I could paint yellow like that.:grin: I give it a very solid 9.5 out of 10.k:

The only thing that I would have done differently is tying in more blue into his paint scheme. Maybe a shoulder pad and arm or just the shoulder pad. Thats it though.

One last thing, I'm glad that you went with a tree behind him it looks more natural.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I like this, i really do fist, but i agree with AA^^ but for different reasons.

I think the tree should be darker. Some sort of brownish black would set the model off far better I think. Maybe its the photo, but the tree is too light in my opinion, and it means the model kind of blends together and doesnt stand out as much as it could.

Fantastic job though overall.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool, but like the others said, make the tree darker and scorched. Mebbe even a bit on fire  A dark grey/ black tree would provide a great background to the yellow of the figure. Mebbe on fire


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually the whole thing is quite a bit darker to the eye, these pics are VERY bright I think. When you hold it to look at it the tree is so well done that it -looks- like an actual branch he just stuck some bones into and gs'd into place. I love this model in all honesty.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input and responses! I'm going to try using a different photo program to see if I can get clearer pics up as Wraith is right..., these pics distort the colours quite a bit. (Sorry) But I do appreciate the ideas and suggestions anyways:grin:


----------

